

Future of Wearable Technology: 7 Experts Share What's to Come the Next 5 Years - DpDude
https://www.wellbots.com/blog/the-future-of-wearable-technology/

======
DpDude
I love the concept from Google Glass to Google Cocoon. Very clever.

------
kyleweberphoto
I just learned what a Misfit was today!

